# Guide wie man Inschriftenkunde Gold verdienen kann



## Goldgoblin (20. August 2010)

Ich hab im Guides Forum einen Guide dazu veröffentlicht wie man mit Inschriftenkunde Gold verdienen kann. Denke das könnte für viele hier interessant sein und deswegen möchte ich hier nochmal drauf hinweisen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/164404-gold-verdienen-mit-inschriftenkunde/


----------

